# Getting visa without doing military service



## Xyzt (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey, 

I want to know if there any Egyptian got tourist visa while they are still student and before they do their military service :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptians are the best to ask, this is an expat site


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

Donno how i fell here but anyway, what does the visa do with military service?

An egyptian can get the visa but he won't be allopwed out of egypt without a permit from the military service authority ... It is normally given unless the guy is on his last year of university studies.


----------

